# For the Imperium



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Hello guys, I have decided to make a new plog as my other one is too old to edit now.

I collect Blood Angels, Imperial Guard and I have an Empire army too (although i barely ever play with them).

However I need something to give me a kick up my arse when it comes to painting them so I'm going to use this, I'm also going to strip some of my older guys except my special characters as i'm kinda fond of them.

So to start with i have my termies, I love these guys and they also kinda show how mental I have gone with the magnets recently. Please don't worry about the shoulders I will be sorting this out at some point, same goes for the bases.










































I am eager to here what you guys think, if you like them or not 

I'm pretty happy with them if I'm honest


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Solid start there man. Good reds (and that's always a tricky colour to do right). I wouldn't really change alot on them except maybe aply a lighter shade of blue to emulate a lens in the eyes. Other then that, it's great work all round! Enjoy some rep to set you off


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks elmir, I agree, I still haven't got blood drops or eyes down yet, I'm gonna work on it though, any advice on any good tutorials??

Next I have the second (maybe third squad) as the 1st and 2nd will be Vanguard and Sternguard.










you know the problem with photos..... it enlarges every minor blemish 4 times 

again c & c please guys, I'm gonna stick insignias on them if you guys think they're good enough


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

wow you guys are normally so much more critical then this..... 

I don't think they're that good tbh. . . I keep spotting mistakes as i go and I've forgotten to highlight the guns 

I have painted another guy today and I reckon I'm going to edit my old post with some names in a minute, I'm thinking biblical, Jewish.... maybe see about the Latin names, they are very latinish 










I'm doing a little tutorial thing to show how I painted them, I'm not too sure on the highlights either. . . .
I also may put a light brush of gold over the silver to make the 'wings' look more regal and for some reason I can never get the wings to look right


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice work so far, what are your plans for the bases?


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

You are improving with each figure which is great to see. I suggest you use one more coat when doing flesh... I can see the tell tale red showing through. But your shading and highlighting is starting to improve well. Keep it up. Lexi.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

@ Troybuckle I have got about 5,000 points worth of BA at the moment and I have only based 2 of them, it's probably going to be a kind of city/grassland theme, i've been looking for inspiration and haven't decided on anything yet 

@ Alexious thanks mate, the faces are actually dwarf flesh with elf flesh on top watered down devlun mud on top then a int amount of bleached bone to make them a bit pale however I think there is a bit too much dwarf flesh which I think has an orange tinge to it


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

ok guys so to give you a little update I have finished another guy but for some reason he is the most bland guy I have ever seen, no special things on his armour, nothing interesting at all really. . . 

I also thought I should show you guy what I have got in front of me, well they're all in the photos below;

Out of both armies I have finished a Librarian and a Chaplain. 

I have almost finished;
the termies (bases, weathering and i'm still not 100% happy with them)
8/10 of the tactical squad (same as above)
vindicators
land raider
razor back
rhino
Commissar
Ogryns (again the same as above)
the guardsman (except the black ones and again you can see a pattern coming in here)
a chimera
a lemon
vendetta (also need to get the lascannons from forgeworld)


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I got another guy done 

So this guy is really boring he only has detail on his arm and head but still that only leaves 2 left


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

hmmm i'm not sure why the paint looks so thick on the picks its not that bad in person, anyhow i have finished the last two guys and over the next couple of days i am going to base them and put some logos on them 










Is this plog ok or are there too many photos? a poor quality? i could make collages of the picks, i'm just getting concerned of the lack of responses


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Next up is my techmarine as I have found he is vicious in cc and good at fixing my vindis 

I am gonna call him Alexander for no particular reason, I'm working out some names for the rest of them, the names are going to be Hebrew/Jewish/biblical because I think I've found enough that seem cool and they all have meanings


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice work, any plans for the base


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah, I'm still thinking, I may be bland on this guy because of the way he is stood, my Angels are going to be more adventurous but I don't want the to distract from the models. I have some eBay tactical marines that i am going to practice basing


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

So another update, today I have started on my assault squad (I have some more but I have to strip the paint from them 1st). As you guys maybe aware from reading up I am still working out the bases and teaching myself how to do eyes and gems.

But for the pics this is the 3rd Companies 3rd squad (I think)










I tried to get some better pics of them and here they are;

The Sergeant is called Ethan (a name that means strong, firm or steadfast)










His buddy is called Aviel (meaning 'my father is god')


----------



## Rarka (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice work! I love the depth of the red, and the use of Death Company bits to mix up standard marines  Keep it up!


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi there I just had a read through your plog.
It is really nice to see how you improve with almost every post. The reds have a nice depth to them I like it. There is although a small suggestion I will make - this is a personal thing but I like to have a second colour for contrast. What I mean is that your Tac squads are too red for my taste - some details on the armour like backpack straps, holsters, DV crosses are all left red when they could add so much to the model when painted with other colours (white or yellow).

Take a look a the last phot you have posted - the crossed straps on the chest could be silver or leather brown, the shoulder pad on the left with a cross could have some white details, it would break the model and let the reds pop a bit more - that is what I feel.

You have a nice army keep improving!

Siskin


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

@ Rarka you know what annoys me, i wanted to get rid of the death company stuff but my green stuff skills fail and they released the GS 'paint' too late. The way i was going to justify it was doing some kind of fluff about revered, honoured, reused armour, in the BA books Rafen wears a dead battle brothers armour who was in the DC. 

@ Siskin I agree, I'm going to put the insignia on them soon and see if that breaks them up otherwise at some point i want to decorate bits of there armour. marble effects, righting, pictures, that kinda thing, both for fluff reasons and it'll be a bit different. We know that the Blood Angels have some kind of love for painting there armour. Another thing i want to do is add battle damage but my skillz are letting me down on all the above accounts


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I based my tactical squad, hope you guys like them, i'm still not 100% sure but that's why i'm posting them here


----------



## Glokkss (Jul 31, 2011)

Hellados said:


> Next up is my techmarine as I have found he is vicious in cc and good at fixing my vindis
> 
> I am gonna call him Alexander for no particular reason, I'm working out some names for the rest of them, the names are going to be Hebrew/Jewish/biblical because I think I've found enough that seem cool and they all have meanings


Everything is looking great! Keep it up!


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

NIce work on the tac squad man!!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

@ Glokkss thanks mate i apreciate it  any idea how i can transfer him around? 

@ troybuckle thanks a lot mate 

ok so a small update. . . . i just noticed i have no pics of my assault squad on here so il take them in a minute, first i have the most unlucky rhino in the world. i brought it from ebay for £2 cleaned it up for about 3 hours then got bored, poor thing dies 1st turn of every game its in so i've made it REALLY dirty (helped by the shity clean up job)










then i did a pick of my whole army










has anyone got any advice on doing hair? I've tried to do a shade of brown and then do a very rough light yellow on top to make it look like hair but it still looks shit!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

So this is my assault squad, i also have a little tutorial made up from when i was painting them if anyone is interested? I know everyone hates painting red but i think my way is really easy 

This is the 3rd Company 3rd squad (no markings yet but I'm getting to it) as mentioned before I'm also doing a bit of research on some names for them, I'm really bored as I've been waiting for an op on my broken shoulder for 6 weeks now and it's getting ott

So this is the 3rd Squad of the 3rd company we have sergeant Ethan and Aviel










Next we have Matanel (gods gift) and Hilla (meaning a halo, aura or radiance)










Liel (i have a god) and Gavri (manly/virile) 










Elhanan (a hero) and Jarib (he will fight)










Adir (powerful) and Ithiel (god is with me)


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

I can see that you enjoy your kit-bashing. :grin: Makes the units look very individualized, but also keeps a nice sense of uniformity. I like it, my friend. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks mate, I (completely by accident) brought two sets of the AoBR Orks and a battle wagon so once I have got a few of them done I'm going to have a go at adjusting where they're aiming etc and if i like it i shall stick those arms on instead of the blue-tacked ones


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

I also dont get many coments so ill try and give you some helpful comments as i know how disapointing it is not to get many after you have done so much work, I have to say your marines are really solid looking the red is bang on my constuctive criticism would be to have a go at getting the bases completed as to be there really important they dont have to be fancy just done, the eyes are also good but if you wanted to make them stand out get a lighter shade of blue and just do a little dip right in the middle of the eyes that would bring them alive a bit and it not so hard to do, and maybe you should consider breaking up all that red with maybe boltgun silver or something maybe even a dark grey and any blurred pictures you have just dont put them up just go back to the marines and retake them thats what i have to do it takes time but it worth it to improve your log, there the major things that stand out to me, in general its a really nice log look forward to seeing more progress.

well that what I had to say after Id seen the first page and it looks like you nailed most of that good progression it seems still feel that red needs breaking up a bit its just to much for me personnally to handle


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

These units look great Hellados! If I may make a suggestion I would add a smidge of white to the eyes and a tiny tiny black dot for the pupil. As for the red, it does look great, however maybe some shoulder iconography or company markings of another color would really help offset the large amounts of red.

Anyways, I enjoyed looking at your models mate and look forward to your next update!

+ Rep

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks DoE, I've had 'too much' grey crack over Christmas so it's really going to slow down my painting for a week or 2. I got 2 trukks, 1 battlewagon, 1 land speeder (always wanted one but always seemed to find something else to spend my money on ), 2 boxes of Lootas, 2 boxes of Boyz (to make the rest of the weapons you get from the Lootas into units) and I think that's it for the GW but I also have to finish painting a squad of my Boyz before I'll let myself do something more fun 

My iconography was waiting for the decal fixing stuff over xmas and I'm gonna do them asap. Also I'm thinking of doing the helmets in the traditional yellow blue etc, should brake it up a bit


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Odd that a log of this caliber struggles for comments, as for hair I have been doing a primary color, (yellow, brown etc) washing it with grepia sepia (spell) and a few highlights with the primary colour after.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice work! You've got a sizeable BA army going there, and all quality paint.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks jaysen and ofc medic, tbh this project is on hold, i have 130 orks 7 ork walkers and 3 vehicles to make on my other plog  i'll be returning to these guys soon as the army painting challenge allows because i have a ton of bikes to paint and guys to repaint! 

although i may just try and work out a way of making my earlier painted guys darker to match the new ones more. . . . but i'm going to work on that one a bit late


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice job on the Angels... + rep


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

so i'm kind of working on all my armies now, do you guys think i should merge them all? copy and paste all of the entries into one?

but this is what im working on now for this army. . . bikes










clearly a wip but as he is going to be the captain (and not with that arm!) do you guys think the really thick application of gold looks ok? 
i can't seem to get the hang of it, if he's not then he really is going to get consigned to the bin but i still need to get the gold looking right.
i want a darker gold then all the sang guard etc on the gw website and i hope i have achieved it

I also meant to ask, does anyone know if the vets have gold helmets or normal colours with laurels on them? I ask because the codex says one thing and the books say something else. . . . .


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The midtone golds looks good to me, and the restrained highlights do make it less bright.

However I feel it would pop more with a chestnut wash to add depth.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

If youre not using that arm, I think it should be fine. Obviously a little more work... But I really like the all gold theme on him.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Small update, I've decided to do more smaller updates.

I'm not happy with the special weapons that GW do so I've decided to make my own, any ideas would be amazing as I would like them to all look individual.


























Please ignore mould lines etc I have a lot more work to do on them 

I'm still after some idea/inspiration on these arms.....


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

So despite me getting very annoyed with my BAs and the fact that my tanks are one shade, bikes another and marines the colour I want I've decided to persevere. 

It comes from me undercoating them using different colours and that the bikes have been 5/6 colours. I got my hands on the LR that needed the most work as was the most obviously wrong and I had to paint the FW doors.

I'm going to have a go on my Lemon with some weathering powders and if all goes well this thing is going to get dirty and scratched (with sponges) to hide the pools of wash I needed to use.























































Different colours........










Oh dear lord now I've noticed that the left of the LR is a different shade to the right.... 


2mw I'm going to do some more to the bikes and maybe put the transfers on the marines so i can the weather them a bit


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Does this count as multi-posting? :grin:

So despite the fact I have to do some weathering on about 23 tanks (that I maybe avoiding) I have been inspired by Blackadder (mainly) and my friends Necron Scythe things to make myself a Thunderhawk Gunship!! :biggrin:






















I know I have mucked up the angle of the rear upper hull but that's why I've made it out of paper. 

My idea is to see if you guys think it's about the right size....... then make a wooden frame to mount this monster on that measures about 22 x 22 inches.
1mm styrene sheets on it, engines going to be the most difficult part for me to make (I think)
I'm thinking of using pipes to make more subtle engines then the FW one comes with.
Stormlord cannon as its main cannon (haven't decided on the laser destroyer yet)
LR doors for its side doors
No idea about the landing gears
Lastly the whole thing is going to be magnetised, the hull is going to split in half, the wings, tail and landing gear is all going to be either magnetised or fixed in place with the dowel rod frame. 

C&C and more importantly advice please guys :biggrin:


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Where did you get the plans for the thunderhawk? And are they actualy scale or just a tech drawing with dimension for a full size? 

The Blood Angels look good. I like the colors on the rhino and LR as well as the assault squad. Looking forward to how the bronze works out for you.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

LegionThree I actually just found the best image I could get of the side and the front of it in comparison to something else

http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/File:Thunderhawk.png

Then used the size of one to approximate the size of the TH, in this case a LR, but as I have found out it is a bit too long and maybe a bit too wide but I don't mind


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Work looking good hella!!
The problem you are having with your Reds....I wouldnt let it bother you,as long as they are close I cant see a problem...well I cant!!....reason....various wear rate on the armour would give slightly different shades and IMHO make them look more realistic than an Army exactly the same bang on Red or whatever colour People are using.
:wink:


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Zxyogi, I see your point tbh, I'm sure you can understand how bloody frustrating it is though 

Any idea on the size of the TH so I can start making the frame for her? 

My mate said that he can see brush marks on the LR.... except for where the wash pooled is that right?


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

So I spoke to my dad about him getting me some materials on the cheap and that's a go so as soon as he's back at work after xmas I'll have access to as much stuff as I want a 3D printer and a ton of very cool toys so watch this space 

Tbh I don't think a lot is going to be incredibly helpful making the TH but when making things like the toes on the Warhound it's going to make it much much easier (12 toes for both of them....)

I've spotted the brush marks and it's on the top of the hull, does anyone know of a plog that shows the marble effect people put on the Venerable Dreads?

Happy Xmas everyone

PS Dad didn't get me any GW just some Prachett books but I could only think of a few things I need that aren't from FW


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm waiting on some bits to get the TH going, I'm happy with the size though.

Till then here's my xmas presents from my lovely mum 










I really do love the fluff for the landspeeders and they always do me proud so these are them, as always I have kit bashed a bit and I've got some DC shoulders to put on the off side of the pilots. At the moment upside down and blutaced to some paint pots for painting 










I haven't decided on the 2 chest plates I know which centre plate I'm going to use, so I'm going to paint them all and have a look. Love this model, it's so beautiful I hope I can do it justice, I'm going to have a go at doing a marble effect on the shoulders and maybe on the legs. This is my insperation; 

http://www.winterdyne.co.uk/maz/images/commissions/ultramarines2/ven_dread_wip10.jpg

Then we have the inevitable unit for a BA army










I love the model but I can't decide on the chest plate (so I'm going to paint them all again) I also REALLY don't like the Librarians head so I cut it off, I've seen one with a beaky head that I may rip off but I'm going to have a good long think about that.

ofc these are WIP I just think I should stop just letting my plogs go ages without an update 

C&C are always welcome, also if anyone has some good ideas to make the BAs Land Speeders more BA and less vanilla it'd be appreciated


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

So I've done the red on my xmas presents and started to do the detail and I hate them... hate them so so much, I wish I'd got the FW one 










Please advice please..... I'm thinking of painting over the gold to make it silver but I wanted it to be venerable and gold..


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Hellados said:


> So I've done the red on my xmas presents and started to do the detail and I hate them... hate them so so much, I wish I'd got the FW one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks pretty sharp to me. I really like the standard GW venerable kit-- you can really make it look exactly the way you want it to, and it comes with the weapon options you'll actually use in it. I wouldn't pout that you got the Venerable plastic model instead of the Forge World ones-- Forge World dreadnoughts don't come with arms, and unless you're getting one of the Chapter-specific ones, it really doesn't have that "venerable" feel to it, I don't think, since it doesn't have all the relic-y armor on it. 

I'd keep the gold, by the way. Blood Angels veterans wear gold, and I'm sure that's not something any of the successors have likely messed around too much with.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

@ The Son of Horus Yeah that's why he has a gold helmet because it's what the Vets have, I just think it looks a bit plain the way I've painted it, I'm going to keep on with it and if I still hate it I'm painting all of the chest pieces anyway, any idea how I can get more colour onto it? :s


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

So I've cracked on with these guys because I may as well, they still seem to be lacking a certain something but I'm going to see how they look with there insignia on it




























I hope you guys like them and any advice you guys can give would be appreciated and applied. I'm still weighing up and trying to get the guts to apply the marble effect, any advice there would be appreciated too


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

The metallics looks great, especially on the leg armour. I'd say the armour plating itself is a little bland, could look better with some slight edge highlighting, maybe.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Boc said:


> The metallics looks great, especially on the leg armour. I'd say the armour plating itself is a little bland, could look better with some slight edge highlighting, maybe.


What he said! Looking superb so far though mate!


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Looking good Hellados!!
When I do my Gold I always start off dark and work up to a brighter gold on the edges. That new GW drybrush Gold paint is good for the final highlight!!!
:wink:


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Cool I'll get the orange or silver tomorrow, I've highlighted my Ork vehicles with boltgun metal and it worked pretty well, I'll test it out on one of my old skool rhinos first 

Hmmmm I'll grab some of that gold and give it ago, atm they go from brown (can't remember what it's called now and I'm drunk so cba to look it up) through gold up to silver. You can kind of make it out on the chest of the venerable dread.

Does anyone know if the vallajeo washes are the same as the old GW pwashes or the new GW washes, the agak earth shade.... Devlun Mud... isn't working how I want it to


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

So new toy and some updates, I've had a go at using transfers and have some questions, I think the decal fix has put a gloss on the models, is this normal? Do I just need to apply some matt varnish?





Then we have my Stormraven Gunship (no way is this thing a transport atm), all the highlighting and red is done, I want to add some deals and some transfers then it's time to make it a work horse and hide the brush marks from the previous owner painting it with the large drybrush (i did that before)


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

As far as I know most - if not all - decal fixers dry at least slightly glossy. Matt varnish should dull it nicely.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Dave, I'll look into getting some Matt coat for the smaller bits otherwise I have a can of Matt varnish


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm still trudging on with the Stormraven, I want to get the weathering how i like it before I go back to something else (every model I have is WIP still)




I've also decided to have a go at making a Thunderhawk Gunship, I've wanted one since 1995 so here are the first mats, just waiting on some tubing from Hong Kong



Just did the maths, my Blood Angels army now totals 4735 points without any weapon upgrades except the odd plasma cannon, be rude not to get some Heresy stuff to round that up but the cars MOT is due


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Fell of my bicycle today going around elephant and castle, just some scratches but my god its sore so not in the mood to make my TH or paint (self pity is so good) however I have cut a few sections for my TH.

I found some styrene on eBay and this is what I got http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290563175651?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 works out to be £1gbp ($1.54usd) a sheet for 2mm (0.7874 inches) which seemed ok to me.

Also may be worth a note when cutting and snapping the styrene make sure you go through enough and brake it with a metal ruler or something or it can be a bit bent which means its rubbish (or kept for spares)

I'm still waiting on some square rod to build the crafts super structure but such is life


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I made some more stencils to put another BA symbol on the Stormraven, namely it's tail. I learnt some more stuff with it, if you are using home-made paper stencils that are symmetrical, cut them out together, fold them in half to make sure they match up or both. Lastly rather then sticking it down with tape use water to dampen it and temporarily stick it down ensuring a tight fix (I used a wet brush to damp it down and stick it in place) 

please tell me what you guys think




Just noticed two muck ups on the bottom of the stencils (bottom right of the icon in pic 2 and bottom left of the icon in pic 3) but they're easy fixes, also think I've gone a bit ott on the weathering but meh I think I'm justifying it with this battle companies fluff

I just need to practice with applying decals a bit more (and using some varnish to dull the fixer down) then I'm going to finish the SRs cockpit.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

The weathering on this look awesome man great job!

As for the decals, once i use the Decal Fix, I go over it in gloss varnish once the fix is dry then i cover it all in mat varnish (I coat the whole model) this makes the decals blend in perfectly.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the compliment Troy, definitely a confidence boost when someone who's ability you admire compliments you 

I did as you suggested and I'm just waiting for it to dry up a bit outside so I can attack them with a spray of Matt varnish (this is the stage that terrifies me)

I have given the marines I choose as a tester;

a coat of GW gloss varnish (wait to dry)
a coat of Vallajeo decal medium
Soak the transfer for 30 seconds then try and take off some of the excess water
Slide the transfer off and position it
Add more vallajeo medium and wait till its nearly dry
Apply vallajeo decal fix
Wait to dry completely
Apply gloss varnish
Apply more weathering

Matt varnish

Pics will follow when dry :s


Lastly I don't have the book on me at the moment but can someone confirm that Rafens brother (the Apothecary) has std red armour with white outlines? 
I have White Apothecaries atm and I'm not at all happy with them and there isn't a standard paint scheme on google images


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

So here is the result of my transfer tests (sorry about so many pics), I'm very happy with them, hope you all like;



I've just noticed that the BA icon itself on most of them is a bit crap, I didn't apply the first coat of gloss on these and I'm hoping that this is all it is (rather then the fact the symbol doesn't fit very well.

Maybe worth mentioning that these models are VERY old and have been about 10 different colours, I'm thinking of free hand re-painting the blood drops yellow to relegate them below the kitbashed RAS I have.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The transfers look well integrated into the paint.

I am not a fan of large amounts of dirt/battle damage so would not paint marines like that; however, your technique seems good.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks mate, tbh I'm not either I just wanted to hide how plain they are and how many coats of paint they had on them 

I do like a tiny bit of grime though


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

So today I've started painting the other 5 men of yesterday's squad (I'm going to remember to hi-light them this time ;p)

Does anyone know if/where you can get blank water transfer sheets? I need some spare BA symbols, some drops for other BA companies and some Apocathary symbols


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Hellados said:


> Does anyone know if/where you can get blank water transfer sheets? I need some spare BA symbols, some drops for other BA companies and some Apocathary symbols


You can buy it in some craft shops, or try Amazon.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks dude, is it this stuff
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=260790918021


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Hellados said:


> Thanks dude, is it this stuff
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=260790918021


That looks like water slide transfer to me.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Schweeet!

Today I'm gonna do some fluff when I'm in from work and maybe start making the bikers arms again


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I got bored of doing the fluff and did this instead















The entirely white apothecaries just weren't doing it for me, pretty happy with the wip free hand on the robes


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

So today's update (I must keep this up or I'll get distracted) busy day away from 40k

I did get the last of the mats I needed for my TH and need more tools to cut the 1cmx1xm square styrene rod to make the frame and 2mm sheets are appearing to be a bit harder to cut so I'm gonna get a better knife and a large file

Painting wise I am in love with my new apoc and his pin stripes so I'm re-painting the other one from white (more pics tomorrow, advice and comments always welcome) 

I've also been looking towards doing a bit more to my Guard before I get all 15k points of men/vehicles out and go a little nuts with the transfers. I've been thinking of some IG Vets based on Falklands soldiers but I'm not sure how well other manufacturers models with in with 40k stuff. I also need another Banblade and 3 more Lemans and some bits for the TH and..... this never ends does it


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

So I start.....














The nose terrifies me and I may do some more later, lots of lessons learnt and lots more to go but a start is a start. Getting the longer cuts straight and identical along with the angles is the hardest part.

I have a shopping list I'm going to post later otherwise it's all coming from eBay

Pretty sure I'm going to call it Warspite after HMS Warspite,


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

*cool*

love your work Im a big fan of battle damage and weathering effects and your stuff looks cool, when I read the amount of paint layers you put on your marines especially varnish I was some what shocked tbo but they seem to come out nice so that's all that matters really.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks mate, I'll take a proper squad photo of them once I've done the other 5 (not the arms though that's gonna be a while cos they need to fit in with the bikes but meh)


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

So while bits arrive and get ordered for the TH I had a look at the list of WIP I have and decided to turn my mind and heart to some heavy armour!!

_Incidentally the marking 12 is platoon 1 tank 2, the head of the platoon is going to be number 11. What is a bit weird is that squads work on every 3rd tank. Therefore the tank '14' is the 1st tank 2nd squad 1st platoon as it is the 2nd, they do not denote each platoon of tanks. This is the answer to many questions and lots of research on how the British army mark up the tanks they use (which it seems they either don't or rarely do) especially the desert rats of the 7th armoured division._

Scrub all that, I've found the badges they actually used here http://www.domsdecals.com/ and how to use them thanks to the amazing guys at http://www.flamesofwar.com/

I really need some feedback on the weathering, the Lemons only have weathering powder dusted on then sealed in (badly it seems) with some matt varnish



1st of many I hope. My supers are going to have the prefix 0 so 01, 02 etc etc



Hope you all like them!!!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

No photo updates, I'm still fiddling with the weathering on the Baneblade (Invincible), the cockpit section for the Thunderhawk (Warspite) has arrived so I hope to be able to start this up again tomorrow.

Till then I've been scrolling for some bits to make my veteran guards stand out more, following a general British army theme I decided to go with the Falklands war, every time I think of it I think of this image that I love!

http://cdn.theguardian.tv/brightcove/poster/2012/6/13/120613FalklandsWarDUMMY_6296337.jpg

So the Berets from the Gripping Beast 'MoFo' range appear to be the best I've found http://www.grippingbeast.com/shop.php?CatID=46 and I was wondering if anyone had used them?

I had a look at the Pig Iron and West Wind product ones (but that seem to be out of stock) and there (appears) to be only 4-8 of them which isn't enough for my 20 lads.

I am getting a bit lost when it comes to those bergens though, they're SO irregular and I'm not sure the Pig Iron and Tamiya ones will do them justice (maxmini is a definite no as they look nothing alike ).

Lastly I'm not going to convert the guns as they are still Imperial Guard but they are going to get the Tactical Scopes from Anvil Industries


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm still on the hunt for some British army backpacks for my vets, I got some pig iron berets, 

Till I have all of that I have been basing this








And painting a leman russ and one of my baneblades

Now to tear up some nicely made eBay guardsmen


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok so I've been distracted and I've been painting lemans and my other Baneblade green (not very interesting) but I have had some parts arrive









I'm going to green stuff some back packs for them and I've still got some parts to arrive before I can carry on with the TH but expect updates on that soon


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Love the Baneblade. Like the Falklands conversions idea for your guardsmen. Should turn out very cool. As for the weathering disappearing after the matte spray, I bet you already figured it out. You need to go ay heavier than you think to get it to still look right after a matte spray. The Guard got me into 40K. Really enjoy seeing well painted IG models on here.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Really like the way you did you icon on the tail of the SR think you pulled it off quite well. Props


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm really enjoying the stuff you're coming out with Hellados. Always love the guard stuff that rolls through.

Keep going! I can't wait to see what else comes through your painting table


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the replies guys, just the inspiration I need to crack on, except I pulled a muscle in my back doing some gardening today so I'm a bit crippled 

I have managed to get a second coat of paint on my Baneblade though, later I hope to get it washed later today and that BA assault squad done


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

So invincible (the Baneblade) is coming along well, Dreadnought (my first super heavy, the stormlord) however is seriously pissing me off!! Damn things (with 3 of the lemons) are still dropping weathering powders f***ing everywhere!!!!! About 5 layers of Matt varnish!

Warspite (the TH) is going to get some more work tomorrow when I can use the dining room table as it doesn't fit I my normal work area, I need to start making the nose and the bit that will join the front and rear together


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Quick up date on my Super heavies and 1st squad of lemons, I clearly need to use my powders on my Baneblade and managed to seal the existing stuff in on the others, another (hopefully last) very thick coat of Matt spray.

I'll try and get better pics tomorrow as the weather in London is hot hot hot!!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Tapatalks being rubbish so here's the rest


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

So the weather wasn't so good today so I did some painting, tester model for my British Paratrooper Vets









Some comments would be amazing, the DPM camo just isn't right, I think it's the 'cream' flashes that look off??

The Beret is the wrong colour too, it needs to be darker but I'm sure that isn't it


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry for the lack of updates guys, I got distracted painting my last 3 lemons making a total of 9, then it was suggested that I use 2 FOGs so now I need 1 more to make a total of 10 leman russ' in a 2500 point game!!!   (this makes me very happy but nervous about fitting them on the table!

I was thinking of doing some fluff, would you guys prefer fully fledged well thought out or just tiny thoughts like a plog??

Also some more advice, this time on camo schemes for the tanks, basically I'm stuck, I appears that the British army are pretty relaxed when it comes to painting there armour. They paint them green (except for some in Iraq where they didn't appear to bother because of 'time' and the fact that the Iraqis didn't have anything that could take out a Challenger tank). They do sometimes put black on them (if they get bored I guess) but I have also seen some who have even taken the extra effort to put some black on them!! (REALLY bored).
What do you guys think I should do with my tanks, I'm thinking leaving them green tbh as its easy and camouflaging tanks the size of houses is a bit pointless......

Lastly it's a question on insignia, in the second world war they used numbers on the rear with a badge to denote the division and a diamond (for HQ), triangle (A squad), square (B squad), circle (C squad). like on this link;

http://www.flamesofwar.com/hobby.aspx?art_id=590

But more recently that seems to have changed to a similar view given to the camo with a touch of unit slashes a numbering systems that appears to have incredibly limited amount of reference material (go UK military being all secretive and stuff). We can't be bothered and no one cares, I mean if there's a tank over there that looks like ours it doesn't really matter what quad it's in..... But what do you guys think, numbering, invent my own or use a more modern


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

The heavies have turned out real nice, Cheers mate. Looking forward to seeing the troops more.


----------



## CommissarAidan (Apr 9, 2012)

nice work detailing and the armour


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice work Hellados, love the Heavies!
Love to give my Marines a "Heavy" of some type, plasma variant.
Sorry to hear you struggling with the weathering powders. I always leave mine on for a few days before spraying with matt varnish, never brush on the varnish. I use MIG powders.
Hope that helps!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Ah thanks guys! Means a lot! I'm afraid I'm having issues with my right arm at the moment meaning I can't paint, I've been painting some BFG and started some empire, think I might of been a bit over whelmed by the amount that I have 'nearly finished' (basically everything) lol

I'll start again soon and get a pic of my ships for you guys though

PPS I've also found a local gaming group so that could/should motivate me more


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That is a great armoured company you have there, nice to see some tanks. See your BFG would be great as well. Hope your arm is getting better, I guess if it's no painting with it then it will defs be no modelling?


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Nah no modelling, nerve issues in my good arm (I've broken 7 times) so I can't grip with it, but I really enjoy playing rugby 

I'll be back though, just opened flames of war open fire )

Happy Xmas everyone! Hope you all have a good time!


----------

